# Marketing Internet



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all,

Any ideas which methods I could use to promote my soon to live website online? Anything other than SEO and adwords... 

Wacky and offbeat the better 

Cheers
Stag


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Depends on what type of products you'll be selling  You can find some good tips in the T-Shirt Marketing section of the forums.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=10

Here's some good starter threads:

How to get customers to your t-shirt site:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4115

How long till you're successful > Marketing Tips:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4636

Marketing, where does one start:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4650

Does a blog help:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8299


----------

